# LED lighting in maintenance shop



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

What's the ceiling height


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

20 foot sidewalls. 85X95.


----------



## 3D Electric (Mar 24, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> 20 foot sidewalls. 85X95.


We used lithonia ibh12-l. Works excellent! They run about $235 a fixture. 

http://www.beeslighting.com/product...7781_a_7c2325_a_7c10411_a_7cIBH_d_12L_d_MVOLT


----------



## ElectricalDesignerIA (Mar 17, 2015)

If they have some money to spend, check these out. 

http://www.gelighting.com/LightingWeb/na/solutions/indoor-lighting/albeo-led-luminaire-abh2.jsp


----------

